# How do we remove an ear tag?



## ThingsGoatSerious (Mar 14, 2016)

We want to remove our goats old eat tag and maybe put one of our own in but have no idea how to do so-below is a pic of it

]ATTACH]109437[/ATTACH]


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I use my hoof trimmers but anything sharp will work. I clip between the ear and the tag on the front side and it will come right off. It's just a plastic piece that goes threw the ear so it's pretty easy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the same. Be very careful, so you do not snip the ear itself if the goat moves.


----------

